# Why stuff breaks



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a little collage of some bad work over the past few years that I have fixed. 













pin hole leak










leak off a BF











Electrical issue: When jose ran this line he used too much PVC solvent and it caused all sorts of trouble when I needed to pull the wire out to install a new pump. (i'm a sparky too)









Ceiling leak:









The cause:









more from same house:



























Who stole the solder?











High quality water




























This is the worst of them all (posted this on CT a while ago)!











Sorry they are so large - too tired to figure out how to shrink them. 



Comming soon: The hardest tankless install of my life -


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

wow , what state do you plumb in?

We would never be allowed to have "sweat fittings" in the ground like that....... I think that was the third pic.

Either way , Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

no soft soldering underground in NY? we can do it, just not under slab. if it's under concrete it must be silver but under dirt it can be soldered.






paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the mr.rooter pic. not one of your guys i hope. looks like they went nuts with the flux and cold soldered all the joints in the leak house.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> I love the mr.rooter pic. not one of your guys i hope. looks like they went nuts with the flux and cold soldered all the joints in the leak house.


 
No, no one I know did that crap work. I just fix it. None of the Mr.Rooter and the Roto Rooter guys speak english. All of them are barly able to speak spanglish. I saw one of the local managers at the gas station not too long ago, I asked what starting pay for journeys were, he stated they will not hire journeys, only helpers and apprentices. Helpers were minimum and apprentices were the same until one year of work, than it was up a dollar an hour every six months up to 13 per hour. After they max out at 13 they usually leave the company as they will not get more money. It was an eye opener to me. I honestly feel bad for the guys that work for them. I pay my helper 2 bucks more an hour than their experienced workers. I hate those rooter companies, they destroy peoples plumbing and charge top dollar to do it.


----------



## Plumboob (Dec 7, 2008)

Tankless said:


> No, no one I know did that crap work. I just fix it. None of the Mr.Rooter and the Roto Rooter guys speak english. All of them are barly able to speak spanglish. I saw one of the local managers at the gas station not too long ago, I asked what starting pay for journeys were, he stated they will not hire journeys, only helpers and apprentices. Helpers were minimum and apprentices were the same until one year of work, than it was up a dollar an hour every six months up to 13 per hour. After they max out at 13 they usually leave the company as they will not get more money. It was an eye opener to me. I honestly feel bad for the guys that work for them. I pay my helper 2 bucks more an hour than their experienced workers. I hate those rooter companies, they destroy peoples plumbing and charge top dollar to do it.



Not all of them, i just joined on with Roto Rooter in Dallas Tx, and after working with allot of the guys i can say that they are doing very professional jobs. We are on commission also and some guys are earning 6 figures.


----------

